# Fender Squier $100 SOLD FAST



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com







EUC - Fender squier white electric guitar + guig bag. In perfect working condition! Reason for selling, my husband upgraded. Includes 2 extra tremolo springs installed in guitar. Does NOT include whammy bar or amp. Smoke free home. Retails for $299.99 plus tax on Amazon, asking $100 o.b.o.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice! Where is it located.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Ottawa area


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Listed as pending now


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Sold


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Nice! Where is it located.


You click on the link and look at the map. Too late now and very far from Hamilton.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Latole said:


> You click on the link and look at the map. Too late now and very far from Hamilton.


Im not a facebook subscriber champ thats why i asked. Thank you though.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Im not a facebook subscriber champ thats why i asked. Thank you though.


Did you try ?
In my opinion you can see what this FB member wrote, but you can't write to this seller.

Is very useful to be a FB member, you don't need to talk about your life or anything. 
Like this forum


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Latole said:


> Did you try ?
> In my opinion you can see what this FB member wrote, but you can't write to this seller.
> 
> Is very useful to be a FB member, you don't need to talk about your life or anything.
> Like this forum


im over it champ


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

These Squier Strats are usually going for $125 - $150 in my area, sometimes even $50 (that's what I paid for my Ice Blue Metallic Strat a year ago). In fact, my ex-guitar tech has grown a business these last 2 years from bulk buying them and making them into some pretty awesome playing stuff - usually he sells it for just under triple what he paid. And players keep buying them!


----------

